# Anyone Ever Build a 3/4 Mountain?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a section of my layout that runs along my neighbors fence. It's a good place for a mountain with a tunnel. I was thinking of building a 3/4 tunnel - at least that's what I call it. That is, it would only have 3 sides; front, back and one side. The intention is to leave the side next to the fence open for access in case of derailment, and so critters don't find it too cozy to live in.

Anyone done anything like this? Do you recommend against it?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like you have it figured out!! 

Your layout, 
Build what you want. 
Build what you need!!! 

enjoy and go play trains!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

You mean like this 










I still have to finish the left side and then use the rock molds for texture and color it all yet.

By rodsup9000 at 2011-07-01


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, yes like that. Got any info on how you did that?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

http://tjstrains.com/1165/building-outdoor-concrete-scenery/ 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim, here's what I did when faced with your same issue. I made it so the back side of the mountain was accessible but from the front side you can't see it.

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim I should have mentioned I made up a clay model of what I was trying to do to help visualize what it would look like--I'd recommend you do that as well. Just use playdoh or modelling clay. 

keith


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jim 
I drove steel fence posts in the ground at a angle to get the slope that I wanted, then I used stucco mesh (you can get it at the big box stores) and got the outline 
that I wanted. Mixed up some stucco base mix and add 8 to 10 pounds of mortar cement to every 80 pound bag. I mixed it up so it was pretty dry (thick) and 
smoothed it on. 
To finish it off I'm using portland cement mixed 3 to 1 with lime and going to use rubber and alum foil rock molds. While it is still wet, I going to paint on concrete coloring. 
In the photo is a spot that I played with to see the texture with one of the rock molds that I have. 

I think JJ is doing about the same thing as I'm doing so maybe he'll give some input also. 

Rodney


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

Maybe you can get some ideas from the following.

Dennis Rayon - Mountain Building (PDF 2.83MB)[/b]


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ, I requested your PDF from your site. Looking forward to getting some of the details of your mountain techniques  

Keith, great looking mountain! Gives me some ideas. The open back is what I'm looking for. Looks very Swiss with the snowshed tunnel  

Rod, great detail info on the stucco mesh! I like the foil rock idea too! 

Steve, as always, you are so organized. Thanks for the PDF link. Took a quick look and lots of great info.


----------

